
removed - 73600192893
https://github.com/mbailey/openssl/issues/1#issuecomment-231695978
======
herbst
I like this guy, beeing as careful as needed even thought the others seem to
ignore his concerns.

~~~
celticninja
Really? Sounds like he is being unreasonable to me.

~~~
herbst
How so? He claimed the name in the name of security, it seems just reasonable
to make sure it will still be used for security relevant purposes.

Not sure if you are familiar with ruby, but a lot of libraries include
"OpenSSL" and refer to the internal library, if there would be a public one
with the same name this could have disastrous complications.

